# About to book a cruise.



## jadsurf21 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, im about to book a cruise to australia and i just want your opinion on whether it is worth it? Royal Caribbean Cruises - Voyager of the Seas - 13th Jan 2013 - 14 nights


----------



## jadsurf21 (Oct 8, 2012)

these are the stops it goes to: Sydney, Australia : Noumea, New Caledonia : Lautoka, Fiji : Auckland, New Zealand : Tauranga,new Zealand : Wellington, New Zealand : Sydney, Australia  
the webstie also has an australian site but i dont think it's up and runnign yet, wojuld have made things much easier aha Cruise.co ? Australia's Largest Website for Cruise Reviews, Questions, Photos and Videos


----------

